# 29 gal. stand and light hood, Got it all set up!



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the plan.










My goal is to make this project for as little cash as I can. The frame will be 1"x1" .065 tube steel. Looked at a sheet of partical board today, it has a white coating, this will cover the stand. Thought about MDF,or ceadar. Partical board is a little cheaper, an I think it will look good painted.

The hood will be suported by the frame, it'll flip up for maint. an I'll be able to adjust it closer or farther from the tank. Been thinking about what to cover the lamp with, pry use sheat metal, with a tube steel frame. It will hold 4 24" T8 lamps.

I want this stand an lamp to look very clean. So when people see this, its not distracting from the tank. 

Thanks for checking this out, Ill make the frame in the next few days.

Brion :smile:


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your plans with us. I hope everything turns out just the way you want it to. Please post results whenever you can


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

NeonShrimp said:


> Thanks for sharing your plans with us. I hope everything turns out just the way you want it to. Please post results whenever you can


No problem, so far its going good. Here is what I got done on it today.


This is the frame for the light. Im thinking that I will use sheat metal to cover it. If you can think of something else that may work let me know.










This is the stand so far.










Next Ill work on getting the bulbs an a cheap homemade reflector mounted in the lamp.

Brion


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That really looks good, and substantial. Have you figured out the details of the hood support and how to hold it at the height you want it? With that shape hood you could put a very effective reflector in it.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> That really looks good, and substantial. Have you figured out the details of the hood support and how to hold it at the height you want it? With that shape hood you could put a very effective reflector in it.


Hello Hoppy,

Thanks, I've been watching your diy thread. I hope it works good, if it works for you Id like to try it. 

My idea was to just use nuts n bolts at the joints, then I could hold it where I wanted it, then tighten the nuts. After you asked, started thinking more about it. Might not hold the weight of the light, or fail in time. So now I want to use the gear body of a ratchet wrench. If I weld it to the support that comes off the stand, then weld the ratchet part to the bars that go to the lamp. Then I can just lift it to where I want an it should stay. 

Want to make the hood so it can be up graded later. Are good reflectors made of stainless steel? 

Brion


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

When I saw the stainless steel frames I thought wow it would be great to get one made totally out of stainless, something like a pipe cover that insulators put over their work in industrial setting. Water spots might be a little hard to deal with is that's only thing.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

That looks great!!! You DIYers never cease to amaze me!! It would be cool if you could just keep the frame exposed instead of covering it up with wood.

I bet you could sell those things!!!!


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

joy613 said:


> When I saw the stainless steel frames I thought wow it would be great to get one made totally out of stainless, something like a pipe cover that insulators put over their work in industrial setting. Water spots might be a little hard to deal with is that's only thing.


Sorry, just plain old steel. If I had money it would get powder coated. Ill use a good industrial spray paint cause Im poor.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> That looks great!!! You DIYers never cease to amaze me!! It would be cool if you could just keep the frame exposed instead of covering it up with wood.
> 
> I bet you could sell those things!!!!


Thanks Ed,

Thought about that, think Ill cover the legs an leave the part that runs around the bottom of the tank exposed.


----------



## wakesk8r (Nov 26, 2007)

what about just polishing a piece of aluminum or something else that gets really shiny and just line the inside of the curve with it?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Stainless steel is very inferior to polished aluminum as a reflector. Remember, a light reflector is good when it reflects virtually 100% of the light that hits it, not when it reflects with great accuracy (so you could shave with it). And, aluminum is the best reflective material available. Ordinary aluminum foil is a good reflector. Aluminized mylar is good, but because the coating is usually not thick enough, it isn't as good as aluminum foil. The best reflectors are those made of German Miro 4 material, a very highly polished aluminum - AH Supply reflectors. Oddly enough a flat white painted surface is a better reflector than even mylar, but don't try shaving with a white painted board as a mirror.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Just my experience, that white coated particle board hasn't taken paint well for me. I thought I'd save time using it for some white shelves. Covering the edges with the iron on white laminate tape worked great though. MDF worked a lot better where I needed to paint.

By the way, that hood is incredible. Have you considered spring balance units used for hand held tools?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't use particle board. I have no experience with aquariums, mainly because i have been told to stay away. I do have alot of things made out of it and it "bubbles" when wet. I have a self that had a beer spilt on it made out of the white stuff i think you are talking about and it bubbled.

With the time and effort, i'd really consider using something a bit more expensive as you are creating a very important aspect of the look of the tank in your living space.


I am very interested in this as i am trying to get my friend to eventauly make me an all aluminum stand (though i haven't told him lol). Everything skinned, etc. 

Have you thought about skinning it with sheet metal? I think it would have a very cool, industrial look, even when painted.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hoppy*an*blue-ram*,

Thanks for informing me on reflectors. I have some aluminum tape, its used to seal duct work. Its 2 or 3 times as thick as foil, if I can get it laid on flat, might be able to polish it up some. The addhesive on it is very unforgiving, once stuck it stays.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Given your metal working skills you could use this idea to suspend that hood above the tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/76713-modified-hampton-bay-light.html#post723341. If you add a spring to each linkage you can balance it so it is easy to adjust and hold in position.

I haven't tested that aluminum tape so I don't know how good a reflector it will make. But, I would bet it would be better than stainless steel. Best, of course, would be to buy a Miro 4 reflector cut to the length you want. They are available at a few internet stores.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just my experience, that white coated particle board hasn't taken paint well for me. I thought I'd save time using it for some white shelves. Covering the edges with the iron on white laminate tape worked great though. MDF worked a lot better where I needed to paint.
> 
> By the way, that hood is incredible. Have you considered spring balance units used for hand held tools?


Okay, talked me out of partical board, go for the MDF.

I dont dont know about spring balance units, Ill search them an try to figure out what you mean.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> Have you thought about skinning it with sheet metal? I think it would have a very cool, industrial look, even when painted.


I have, even thought about galvinized courigated tin.



Hoppy said:


> Given your metal working skills you could use this idea to suspend that hood above the tank: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/76713-modified-hampton-bay-light.html#post723341. If you add a spring to each linkage you can balance it so it is easy to adjust and hold in position.
> 
> I haven't tested that aluminum tape so I don't know how good a reflector it will make. But, I would bet it would be better than stainless steel. Best, of course, would be to buy a Miro 4 reflector cut to the length you want. They are available at a few internet stores.


Your light looks good, Ive been thinking about how Im going to get mine to work still. Sometimes the easy way is to just start putting things together, an see what works.

Looked at the miro 4 reflectors, they would work great for this. Im going to use what I have for now. Latter on Id like to get T5s an good reflectos though. Do you think white paint might work better than the aluminum tape?

My cash flow is low now, but Ive got time. Laid off till spring, when the grond isnt frozen solid. Ill get to the shop an get some more done on in the morning.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

I used some dry erase board that I bought at Lowe's to go around my lights on my stand and reflect the light down towards the tanks instead of out into the room. It was inexpensive. I think $8 for a 3' x 4' sheet. I have a few pics in a album on my profile. The stand was just scrap tubing and scrap plywood I had laying around.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

White paint, especially what seems to be called "ultra white" works very well as a reflector surface, as good as aluminum foil.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello, attached the light to the stand, here are a few pics.

Used this wrench to make the lamp adjustable.










This is the wrench welded inside of a 1"x1" tube.










Arm that holds the lamp.










Down.










Up.










It works great, an looks clean!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It is looking really great.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That is spectacular! Now I wish I had developed my welding skills too. There are so many things to be made that way.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> That is spectacular! Now I wish I had developed my welding skills too. There are so many things to be made that way.


I think its coming together pretty good to. Welding realy isnt that hard, I think grinding is by far harder to master. If you can draw a striat line you can weld. With auto darking hoods an mig welding machines, its mostly point an shoot.

I found 9.5"x48" sheets of Miro 4 in natural lights.com, they also have every thing Id need to hook up T5s. By using plain T5 ends, should be able to do this for around $100. When I get the extra cash Ill up grade.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> It is looking really great.


Thanks Trallen44,

Checked out your stand, thats pretty good use of space. What kind of fish are you breeding?


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Thanks Trallen44,
> 
> Checked out your stand, thats pretty good use of space. What kind of fish are you breeding?


 
So far I have Nigerian Reds, a albino and regular krib pair, and just this last week Borieli Opal Red faced Apistos. Also Tiger endlers. So far I have had good luck with these. Still working on the red lizard whiptails and regular whiptails. Also need to rearange to start on the scarlet badis. I really like your stand so far. I am interested to see the finished set up project. I have just thrown a couple of stands together just for the extra space. Not really for show. Just have to look good enough that my wife doesn't complain too much. LOL


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Worked on getting things covered up tonight. Decided to use cedar, been a while since Ive done any real wood working, realy enjoyed myself. Heres what I did.

Added a 3/4" x 3/4" tube so I wouldent have to use any trim on the wood work.










Used 1"x6" cedar boards, took a table saw, made a ship lap, an beveled all the edges.










Made panels for all sides



















Since I was having so much fun, thought Id cover the lamp in wood also. Used the same style, ship lap an bevel. Took some time to get the angles figured out. Welded in the ends, have to smooth them out still. Ill put another 3/4"x3/4" tube to cover the ends of the wood.










Been trying to decide wether to use paint or stain on the wood. What do you think? I want to paint all the metal with satin or flat black.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> So far I have Nigerian Reds, a albino and regular krib pair, and just this last week Borieli Opal Red faced Apistos. Also Tiger endlers. So far I have had good luck with these. Still working on the red lizard whiptails and regular whiptails. Also need to rearange to start on the scarlet badis. I really like your stand so far. I am interested to see the finished set up project. I have just thrown a couple of stands together just for the extra space. Not really for show. Just have to look good enough that my wife doesn't complain too much. LOL


Trallen44,

You keep some cool fish, Im just starting to learn about the more rare types of fish. The lfs here is more of a haven for oscars an other large fish people get at wallmart, then find out that they need a huge tank to keep them. Asked a guy there if they could special order scarlet badis for me, dont think he knew what I was talking about.:icon_smil


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

brion0 said:


> Trallen44,
> 
> You keep some cool fish, Im just starting to learn about the more rare types of fish. The lfs here is more of a haven for oscars an other large fish people get at wallmart, then find out that they need a huge tank to keep them. Asked a guy there if they could special order scarlet badis for me, dont think he knew what I was talking about.:icon_smil


Thanks, I try to raise some that other people would be interested in. Your stand is looking really great. I myself like the natural look in something that nice. I would just seal the wood instead of painting it. Here is a site that should have the scarlet badis before long. I know them and they are good people to deal with. :thumbsup: Invertz Factory Stocklist I was over there a few weeks ago, and they had some really cool fish. Between all my tanks, I have almost 200 gal. of water and still wish I had more room for some that they had. I can't wait to see more updates on your stand.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Between all my tanks, I have almost 200 gal. of water and still wish I had more room for some that they had. I can't wait to see more updates on your stand.


I know how you feel, if I had more room, dont know that I could stop myself from getting more tanks, even though a little voice in my head keeps telling me Ive got to many as is.

I Hope to get some more done on it next week. Last night, worked on it till midnight. My wife went into labor around 1:00am, had a 8 lb 14 oz boy at 8:24 am. Family will be here thursday, maby I can slip away to the shop this weekend. Since the house will be full of women, they may let me sneek off.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Congradulations!!! With a lot of women in one house, I would disapear for awhile myself!! LOL


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

With the frame painted black it would look great with a nice medium to dark stain. IMO.

One other thing I just thought of. Are you going to want access under stand? I don't see any doors. How hard it is going to be to remove those panels?


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

The tank in your 29 gal journal is looking great. Is that what you are going to put on this stand?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Congradulations!!! With a lot of women in one house, I would disapear for awhile myself!! LOL


Thanks Trallen44, did get out for most of the day on monday, an for a few hours tonight. 



Trallen44 said:


> The tank in your 29 gal journal is looking great. Is that what you are going to put on this stand?


Yes, thats the tank that will go on it. Im looking forward to getting this done. The stand its on is open on the bottom, since I started with plants Im getting more an more eqiptment stacking up under it. Cant wait to get it all tucked away.



saint27 said:


> With the frame painted black it would look great with a nice medium to dark stain. IMO.
> 
> One other thing I just thought of. Are you going to want access under stand? I don't see any doors. How hard it is going to be to remove those panels?


saint27, 

Used a red cedar stain, with a couple coats of polyurathane. 

Heres a pic of the hardware I made so the front panel can be removed. Did it like this to keep things simple an avoid spending money on hinges an handles. It also stays with the idea of keeping things looking clean. The only thing that shows will be the lock, it will double as a latch.










Here is the reflector, all the lights will attach to it, ballasts go on the back. Bolts into the lamp, an is made if 1/4" hard board, aluminum duct tape, aqrelic caulk, an some plastic. Compared a peice of aluminum foil, it looked very close to the shiny side.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

wow.awesome skills!..I've personally tried welding and mine always turned out looking like bird poop. Also that was a pretty smart idea to weld that ratchet into the frame....awesome skills!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> wow.awesome skills!..I've personally tried welding and mine always turned out looking like bird poop. Also that was a pretty smart idea to weld that ratchet into the frame....awesome skills!


Welding takes lost of practice, and doing it every day till you get really good. Then like me you can go for very long times without welding and within a hour you are making perfect beads.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

chonhzilla said:


> wow.awesome skills!..I've personally tried welding and mine always turned out looking like bird poop. Also that was a pretty smart idea to weld that ratchet into the frame....awesome skills!


Thanks chonhzilla.



Trallen44 said:


> Welding takes lost of practice, and doing it every day till you get really good. Then like me you can go for very long times without welding and within a hour you are making perfect beads.


Some people can pick up a stinger an be laying down some nice beads in a couple hours. Ive seen others spend months welding an never get any good at it. I think some cant see what theyre doing throuh the tinted lens. But like anything, the more you do it the better ya get.

Got the stand, an lamp pretty close to done. I still need to pick up a ballast so I can get all the lights wired up. Try to get that done Friday night, so I can get it moved to the house Saterday or Sunday. 

Heres how it looks.



















Should look good with a tank sitting on it, dont you think?


----------



## Tech (Jan 22, 2009)

wow, very nice!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow! is right! The whole is much greater than the sum of its parts - you proved that old saying.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

You said it Hoppy. From bare bones to life, great job!


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

It allready looks awsome, just put together there, but with that tank on it, it will be even better!! I am jelous. One day I am going to have to work on building on that is really nice, not just ok and functional.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Teck, Hoppy, NeonShrimp, an Trallen44,*

Thanks, Im glad you all like my work. Hope this thread inspires people, like TPT has inspired me.

Trallen44, heres a pic of the stand this one will replace, functional, an a good placce to stash the kids toys.










Heres a couple more pics of the light. Got it all wired up, put it over the tank till the rest of it gets here. Used parts from the old lamp in this one. Added one more tube, light is spread through the tank much better. 



















Spend a day getting the tank swaped out, then Ill be able to sit back, crack open a cold one, an enjoy my handy work. Then back to figuring out how to get rid of all the algae Im so good at growing.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I would love to see a picture of the bulbs when they are turned on. That lets you see the effect of the reflectors.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hoppy,*

Flipped the light back on an took this pic for you.










Heres the old lamp, the new one does have 17 w more.










What do you think?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hoppy,*

Read your post five times, then the light came on for me! Heres the pic you asked for. 










First an third are 5500k, second is a 2800k, fourth is 6700k. Plan on replacing the 2800k with a 6700k when I get a chance.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks, Brion. If you find you need more light I'll bet you could get more by painting the reflector surfaces with a spraycan of ultra white flat paint. The added light might not be much, but it would be some.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoppy said:


> Thanks, Brion. If you find you need more light I'll bet you could get more by painting the reflector surfaces with a spraycan of ultra white flat paint. The added light might not be much, but it would be some.


Hoppy, 

The lamp is giving more light off now, moslty 'cause the bulbs are positioned better. It would be easy to paint white, would realy like to get a Miro reflector, someday. Ill leave it be for now. When I get dry ferts, pry paint it then. 

Thanks for the help,


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres the finished product...



















Every thing came out good. The only problem is that the lamp wont go down all the way to the top of the tank. May make another arm so it will go all the way down, but im not to worried abought it.










Did come out close to the plan!

If you want something like this PM me. 

Thanks for checking this thread out, hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow thats awesome!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like this. Not only is most likely strong as hell (i don't see how it couldn't be), and probably much more so that stands you can buy, it also looks very unique and one of a kind without really standing out or making a statement.


Have you thought about making these to order locally? Some makes wood ones that arn't nearly as quality for about $200. They are nice because they are unfinished and 100% wood (no mdf or other cost cutting) but that's the only advantage. Anyway, they seem to go quick, and that is just for the stand, no hoods or anything. I bet you could make these for other people and get more than a high quality stand you can find in stores. I'd buy one for $400 if had a house i'd be in for awhile.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I just can't think of enough good things to say about that project! It looks spectacular, for starters. And, having the hood raised a few inches as it is shouldn't hurt at all. The light intensity will be reduced some, but the uniformity of the light will be much better. One reason this looks so great is that the proportions are so near perfect. Nothing looks too large or too small. It is concinnous - the goal of all designers.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

VERY nice DIY skills. it looks awesome!


----------



## soccerpunkid (Dec 21, 2008)

genius!!!
tank looks great too


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks perfect!!!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy Crap dude! That is incredible.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow man! you've got some serious skills! very inspiring.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks everyone,*

Its now the nicest pice of furniture in the house. The tank itself looks better on this stand for some reason. Thanks again for all the positive comments, *fshfanatic's* "Holy Crap dude! That is incredible" made my day.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

brion0, that stand is a work of art.


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> Have you thought about making these to order locally? Some makes wood ones that arn't nearly as quality for about $200. They are nice because they are unfinished and 100% wood (no mdf or other cost cutting) but that's the only advantage. Anyway, they seem to go quick, and that is just for the stand, no hoods or anything. I bet you could make these for other people and get more than a high quality stand you can find in stores. I'd buy one for $400 if had a house i'd be in for awhile.


talontsiawd,

If someone was realy interested in having one, I could always use the extra money. Was thinking that, maby I could make just the frame, have it powder coated, then people coud use whatever kind of wood or material they wanted to skin it. Also could add doors, an put what ever lighting in the hood. An that might keep the shipping down to. As far as price Id have to know exactly a person wanted before I could say. I think a bow front with a stand based on this one would be very cool.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, now that you have had a few days to crack open a cold one and sit back and enjoy your new stand, what is the next project?


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> OK, now that you have had a few days to crack open a cold one and sit back and enjoy your new stand, what is the next project?


Hello,

I have this 55 g, going to put a 54w t5 in it. Build up a bigger rock/ wood scape. Then put anubias, an java fern in it. I just got rid of the oscar that lived in the tank, got a pair of firemouths for it. 










I looked at getting all the parts to upgrade the lights in the 29 g, but price to do both tanks got a little steep. Sometime I have to get down to the shop an clean up the huge mess in I made. 

That should keep me busy next week. Then Ill have need some thing else, to ward off cabin fever. Maby try to go icefishing.

Been watching for you to start a thread on a DIY stand.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Brion,

That looks like a good project. It will be awhile before I start one. I built the one you saw, and I have a newer one that holds 2 20 highs on it. I ussually build them so fast and don't take pictures due to a lack of a good camera at the moment. But mine are just functional. Hopefully I will build a nice fancy one when we move out to the country. My wife thinks that 11 tanks in this small house is enough. My next projects are going to be getting rid of some fish, and re aranging what is in my tanks so that I can get the scarlet badis and the red lizzard whiptails spawning. I am also going to work on rearanging my 55 gal and change the fish in it. Hopefully you post a new thread on your 55, I enjoy reading and seeing what you are working on. 

Tim


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill start a thread on the 55. Good luck with your breeding project.


----------

